# Canon SX 30 IS or Nikon P500?



## ishan_kkr (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello Guys!

I am confused in between these two cameras.. - Canon SX 30 IS or Nikon P500..

Which one should i go for??


----------



## Sounava (Jul 4, 2011)

Neither. Go for Sony HX100V.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 4, 2011)

P500 is definitely awesome. Go for it.


----------



## ishan_kkr (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounava said:


> Neither. Go for Sony HX100V.



Thanks for d alternate! But, actually, i don't need Sony!


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 5, 2011)

ishan_kkr said:


> Thanks for d alternate! But, actually, i don't need Sony!



Any perticular reason...Sony have bigger market then nikon in point and shoot..

Anyways Get P500. I think its better then Canon SX30IS


----------



## ishan_kkr (Jul 6, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> Any perticular reason...Sony have bigger market then nikon in point and shoot..
> 
> Anyways Get P500. I think its better then Canon SX30IS



I just don't prefer sony!

Their products r overpriced (may not be d same wid d cameras section but i just don't prefer sony)..


Thanks! Will go for P500 den...


----------



## letusmanage (Jul 6, 2011)

hi, i m also confused............

for the same 
 the canon hs 20 is priced rs 5000-7000 more 
 why shld i go for nikon ?
also shuold i go for Fugi HS 20 exr or hs 10 exr?
 i m going right now to buy any one , 
but think that nikon is better as economical & people prefer only canon & nikon


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 6, 2011)

@letusmanage

I would say canon SX30IS is old now...and SOny HX100v is very new...HS20 is also 1.5 years old now...

U get panasonic FZ45 and Sony HX100v

If u prefer Canon and nikon then u will have no more choice but to get P500


----------



## Soumik (Jul 26, 2011)

P500 pic quality isnt that good. Check out the samples. HX100v is nice, with nice new features, i still feel, just pic quality compared, SX30IS. Offcourse they all have manual settings, but auto is btter in Canon.


----------



## ishan_kkr (Aug 5, 2011)

I tried sony hx100 but didn't find d appropriate colors.. I mean d images r a bit reddish in sony.. p500 is really gud but cudn't try d Canon yet...


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 5, 2011)

ishan_kkr said:


> I tried sony hx100 but didn't find d appropriate colors.. I mean d images r a bit reddish in sony.. p500 is really gud but cudn't try d Canon yet...



Now this is what I call a real knowledge...thats the reason we always say that try urself...tech specs matters but not soo much ...they all are like 9/10


----------



## Sounava (Aug 5, 2011)

ishan_kkr said:


> I tried sony hx100 but didn't find d appropriate colors.. I mean d images r a bit reddish in sony.. p500 is really gud but cudn't try d Canon yet...



What was the white balance setting?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 6, 2011)

Did you check NEX-3 and NEX-5 (5 is well out of your budget but I think you can squeeze in NEX-3)

PS: I still vote for P500


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 6, 2011)

desiibond said:


> Did you check NEX-3 and NEX-5 (5 is well out of your budget but I think you can squeeze in NEX-3)
> 
> PS: I still vote for P500



Nex3 can be found in that price range...they r good but again u will get very less zoom with kit lens....and u have to purchase zoom lens and flash specially made for nex series..

in other forum all pro photographers were suggesting fujifilm HS20 ...they say its much better then others...if I had to believe someone I believe them about photography


----------



## dabster (Aug 27, 2011)

Canon and Nikon's both aren't able to deliver in this category of Superzoom Cameras. I personally own Canon SX20IS and that isn't a great one on image quality) -  (I wanted this to be stop gap from moving Film-SLR to digital world - But it isn't great at all - bad idea it was to do so.  )  - Though I can definitely tell Sony's HX100 would be much better in this category - there exmor X series cameras are actually pretty good. Check photo.net reviews and you 'll know for yourself. (Own a Sony HX5v also)


----------

